# AKU INTERVIEW: US



## oceanflavored (Jun 12, 2008)

hey guys!
i live in the US and i applied to AKU. i am now waiting for an interview and i just wanted to know if anyone out there could share some tips from their AKU interview (or any med school interview, for that matter) whether they be in the form of horror stories, #growl lessons learned, etc. 

ANYTHING.

i'm kinda freaked out right now, because i really really want to get into AKU. and i hear the interview process is really important.

so yeahhhh; thanks


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah i'm in the same boat as you man. We are supposed to find out by next week I think. By the way, what was your SAT score (Math+CR) since they mainly look at that for the shortlisting.


----------



## oceanflavored (Jun 12, 2008)

*???*



thecalccobra said:


> We are supposed to find out by next week I think


what are we supposed to find out by next week?
when our interviews are?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

My friend failed the interview and he was pretty bright so it can make or break the admission!


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

i received a letter today saying that i got shortlisted and now have to complete the second part of the application...bad thing is that i threw all my certificates that i got and for a lot of the stuff i was in i never did get any certificates....oh welll

hey maik7upurz if the interview goes really well can that make up for some bad grades??


----------



## oceanflavored (Jun 12, 2008)

*thecalccobra*: sorry about the whole certificates thing. thankfully, my parents kept all of mine, otherwise a lot of mine would have been gone too. so, you don't have like any? because if you had some then you could show it to the interviewer and then just talk about the others you don't have. but i don't know about the bad grades thing; i think, as long as your GPA meets their requirement they probably won't care too much.
*maik7upurz*: thanks for that; it just reaffirms the fact that interview = IMPORTANT!!!!! and would you mind elaborating on that??...how do you fail an interview? like, did he completely blank out on all the questions?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Dunno he asked some questions on religion and stuff like that and my friend asked what the relevance of that was and somethin somethin ended up bad from then on he said lol... in the end they all pakistanis so they will ask totally irrelevant questions my advice just suck up and play along w/what you think they want to hear!​


----------



## animemnc (Jun 30, 2008)

hey, im also about to do interviews, do they ask u about medicine? good luck to u all too
^^


----------



## oceanflavored (Jun 12, 2008)

*good luck!*

yeah, they do.
and why you want to do medicine, and why you want to get into AKU
all the usual interview stuff! 
good luck! mine are next week #baffled


----------



## animemnc (Jun 30, 2008)

hey, thanks, i thought they ask that stuff. i have one on this week and one next week. do u no how many ppl r accepted from those who get interviewd?


----------



## oceanflavored (Jun 12, 2008)

good luck! mine are on the same day, two hours apart! 
but no, i don't. 
i think all you (or anyone) can do is to impress the heck out of your interviewers and cross your fingers!


----------



## animemnc (Jun 30, 2008)

so wat is ur story? this is my second time applying, one year after graduating hs


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

what were your SAT scores? 

and SAT II scores??

I didn't do too great on the SAT subject tests..oh well


----------



## animemnc (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm... sat I i got 1540
sat 2, bio 740, chem 760, phys 780
how abou u?


----------



## volcanite (Jun 23, 2008)

took the interview today ^^
will answer any questions 
if curious about my sat II grades there as follows
bio M 800 
chem 790
Phys 760


----------

